
Ask HN: Where to hire designers? - cmicali
Hi HN.  Being tech people, my co-founders and I have a strong network and understanding of where to hire engineers, but a bit lost when looking for ux&#x2F;visual designers.  Does anyone have any success looking outside of your network?  Designer News?  Authentic Jobs? Behance?<p>Thanks!
======
notduncansmith
Making it clear to the HN community that you're hiring designers isn't a bad
way to go ;)

Asking design studios is always a good bet, we (designers) are pretty friendly
folks. ZURB has a job board[1] you should look into if you're down to spend a
bit of coin to post there (peanuts compared to the value of a good designer).

Forrst[2] is a great resource: you can view designers' work, and
thought/iteration process + communication skills (compare what you learn from
this to a bunch of polished Dribbble shots).

Finally, if you see any companies that have awesome designers, hit up said
designers and ask if they have any friends/colleagues/contemporaries they
could recommend. They'll at least appreciate the fact that you're asking
yourself, as opposed to going through some obnoxious recruitment firm; also,
make it clear that you're not trying to steal them (unless, of course, you
are).

[1] [http://zurb.com/jobs](http://zurb.com/jobs)

[2] [http://forrst.com](http://forrst.com)

------
bethdean
I've been down this road several times, and my recommendation is Folyo
([http://www.folyo.me/](http://www.folyo.me/))

I've tried Dribbble, but half of the people available "for hire" are
moonlighting (not ideal and wound up with a lot of false starts) and when I
put an ad on Authentic Jobs, I was flooded with extremely unqualified
applicants.

I also tried Scoutzie and that was the worst of all of them, because it
requires you to comb through a bunch of portfolios, and most weren't very
good, and the filters weren't specific enough for skillsets.

~~~
cmicali
I read Sacha's blog and really like the idea of Folyo, but it appears to be
only for contract work, not full-time.

------
wanda
[http://yayhooray.net](http://yayhooray.net)

Some top people hanging out there and you'll find good advice and resources as
well.

------
rolleiflex
Hacker News can be often a surprisingly good source. Some of the more
technical designers I know frequent this place. I know I do, at the very
least.

~~~
cmicali
Agree, although as I understand it non-YC companies are relegated to the Who's
Hiring thread, which is only once a month and pretty crowded (and Jan 2014
appears locked now?)

~~~
rolleiflex
That's correct. I would recommend you to look at profiles of people you like
on HN. It's common knowledge to post one's email address to the profile now,
from there you should be able to reach and make your case.

------
adamqureshi
Dribble and [http://sortfolio.com/](http://sortfolio.com/)

~~~
cmicali
Thanks guys . I will check dribble again. Most of the people I talked to there
were either freelance only or employed, but agreed it seems like the best
place.

Had not heard of sortfolio, thanks.

~~~
smartwater
Make offers they can't refuse. It's the only way you're going to attract top
quality talent in this market.

------
eugeneross
Dribbble is full of talented designers in every which-way you're looking for!

------
jk215
Dribbble seems like the best bet.

